# What you guys think..



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i just started yesterday doing these lol so bare with me haha i made the Mirko one for me the tito for my buddy and Hughes for my bro.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Not bad for first trys, now you need to add boarders and darken them up.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Not bad for first trys. Try messing around with pics, and try keeping them simple. Try Good-Tutorials / Photoshop Tutorials + Flash Tutorials for help with GFX.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

as they said not bad for firsts

i would recommend using one render only, also use tutorials...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, not too bad since you have only just started doing them. Before you start doing tutorials it would probably be a good idea to learn the basic skills. I can help you with that.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i like gamerenders.com
just keep at it


----------

